# Wasserkühlung Nanoxia Deep Silence 3?



## Zunex (15. Januar 2017)

*Wasserkühlung Nanoxia Deep Silence 3?*

Passt eine 240er Wasserkühlung in den Deckel meines Nanoxia Deep Silence 3? Ich habe dort 2 Abdeckungen die ich Abnehmen kann um entweder 2x 120er Lüfter zu Installieren oder 2x 140er jetzt Frage ich mich ob da nicht auch eine 240er Wakü rein passt, ist doch eigentlich dafür Optimiert und bei Google finde ich nicht viel dazu. Ich habe da an sowas wie den Lepa Aqua Changer 240 gedacht.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Nanoxia Deep Silence 3?*

ich denke nicht, max. 2 lüfter sollten platt finden. aber vone könnte eine 240er aio rein passen, die festplattenkäfige müssten aber raus.


----------

